# Wf-8955 Power Center Main Board Assembly Component Problem



## arotundo (Jan 2, 2011)

Well the other day went into the camper and when I stepped into the camper I hear the radio turn on and off constantly. When I went to turn on a light it was barely on. Knew something was wrong with the inverter since it was hooked up to the house and battery was in disconnect. I took the inverter part out and took it to work to take a look at it and when I hooked it up on our bench, the output was 10.3V. Started to look around and then noticed that a capacitor(think C27) had a bulge and was starting to leak on top. Luckily where I work we have a wide assortment of electronic parts and we had the same rated capacitor (25V 220uF). I replaced that and the inverter worked, but I noticed that the fan wasn't working.









Then started to look around and saw a few other components bad 2 capacitors and a missing resistor(R32 Red circle). I replaced the two bad caps(C22 & C23 Green circle) but with the resistor missing I don't know the rating. I've looked all around on the internet and have not seen any that I could see.









I also cleaned up some of the corrosion that was on a few components. If anyone has this model if they could take a picture of that area I would appreciate it! Hate to spend $140 or more on a .50 cent part!


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

given the somewhat questionable quality/reliability of the WFCO unit, it might be time to drop in a PD replacement converter section. I have a WFCO power section in the attic, give me a day or so and I'll take a look. I'll bet the resistor isn't "missing" it was just not used in the model you have. Fan normally doesn't come on until the temp of the unit rises.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The fan control is load based, on full at 15 amps and off at 3 amps.


----------



## arotundo (Jan 2, 2011)

KTMRacer said:


> I'll bet the resistor isn't "missing" it was just not used in the model you have. Fan normally doesn't come on until the temp of the unit rises.


Thanks! The leads are still soldered where the resistor was, that's what makes me believe there was one there. The unit works right now just like to know what was there.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

arotundo said:


> I'll bet the resistor isn't "missing" it was just not used in the model you have. Fan normally doesn't come on until the temp of the unit rises.


Thanks! The leads are still soldered where the resistor was, that's what makes me believe there was one there. The unit works right now just like to know what was there.
[/quote]

the board was "flow soldered" so holes will have solder in them. Believe me, if the resistor "disappeared" you would know it, from the smell, smoke and the debris it left behind. Yours is an 8855, mine is a 8955, so I can't verify that all 8855's didn't have a resistor.


----------



## arotundo (Jan 2, 2011)

KTMRacer said:


> the board was "flow soldered" so holes will have solder in them. Believe me, if the resistor "disappeared" you would know it, from the smell, smoke and the debris it left behind. Yours is an 8855, mine is a 8955, so I can't verify that all 8855's didn't have a resistor.


Thanks but it's missing... A flowed hole would not have the leads sticking up from the hole... Thanks for your help!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

arotundo said:


> the board was "flow soldered" so holes will have solder in them. Believe me, if the resistor "disappeared" you would know it, from the smell, smoke and the debris it left behind. Yours is an 8855, mine is a 8955, so I can't verify that all 8855's didn't have a resistor.


Thanks but it's missing... A flowed hole would not have the leads sticking up from the hole... Thanks for your help!
[/quote]

Have you looked at the back side of the board? Could have been applied to the back side or back side jumpers installed.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> the board was "flow soldered" so holes will have solder in them. Believe me, if the resistor "disappeared" you would know it, from the smell, smoke and the debris it left behind. Yours is an 8855, mine is a 8955, so I can't verify that all 8855's didn't have a resistor.


Thanks but it's missing... A flowed hole would not have the leads sticking up from the hole... Thanks for your help!
[/quote]

Have you looked at the back side of the board? Could have been applied to the back side or back side jumpers installed.
[/quote]

or could have been clipped out during mfg after flow solder, not all that uncommon when they "mod" the circuit. Since the 35/45/55A boards likely used the same board, choice of resistors or other components likely determined which board it was, and they may have stuffed the board with all the components, then cut them out for a particular version. Another very common build approach. Unfortunetly, the 88xx series supplies were replaced many years ago with the 89xx series, maybe someone has an 88xx series board they could look at. Even the 89XX series have had several different board version over the years.


----------

